# Evans to Memphis?



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

There are whispers the Memphis Grizzlies, who have the second overall pick, could take Memphis guard Tyreke Evans.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well that would certainly be unexpected.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I could see this happening - but i dont think they pass on Thabeet or Rubio.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Any links to these whispers?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

They could very easily take Rubio and make a trade for Evans with the team that eventually picks him and get a piece in the process. If he winds up in Golden State, a guy like Brandan Wright might be gettable. That would be a nice haul for the Grizz.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Rubio is a lock to go at No. 2. The only question is whether or not his rights get traded.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

i think theyll HAVE to take rubio. hes too good to let slip, but if they then trade him for evans, they could as people have said, get a very nice piece in the proceedings.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Rubio is a lock to go at No. 2. The only question is whether or not his rights get traded.


I really wish you had been right about this... then we might not have to lose 2 formidable years from possibly one of the most exciting pg's to ever wear sneakers.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I never understood why everyone wanted Tyreke Evans for Memphis. Yes, he's a talented player, but doesn't he more or less a (worse) version of OJ Mayo?


----------

